# Wall tile to baseboard transition?



## wraiththe (Sep 27, 2011)

HI,
There are limited options on how I can handle this transition. Is there an industry standard way to go about this? Or perhaps a more aesthetically pleasing design? 
As you can see there is only about a 1/4" of wall from the bullnose tile to the corner. Not sure that just cutting the baseboard at the tile is attractive, it looks like it is (unplanned.) (pic 1)

Cutting the baseboard flush with the wall the tile is on might be an option, but is that really acceptable? (pic 2)

Maybe a slight bevel to transition the baseboard to the tile would be OK? A little extra sanding to get it smooth to paint?(see insert pic 3.)

Perhaps Just putting baseboard to the inside corner and eliminating it on the side wall alltogether? (Except that is the corner behind the john.)(pic 3) 
Any Other Ideas?
Hopefully the pics are in the correct order.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

vinyl cove base


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

That inside corner should be coped, not mitered. 
Go all the way to the shower, sanding the base down until it conforms to the shower.
Or return the base into the wall at that last corner.

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## <*(((>< (Mar 6, 2009)

Start over, because you used MDF, that isn't going to last in a wet location. If it were me I would have wrapped the tile around to an inside corner.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

<*(((>< said:


> Start over, because you used MDF, that isn't going to last in a wet location. If it were me I would have wrapped the tile around to an inside corner.


Who said he used high-density board? It looks like pine to me.

Edit: As I look at it again, you might be right.

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## abracaboom (Dec 27, 2011)

Option number two (cut in line), slightly rounding or beveling the edge.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

abracaboom said:


> Option number two (cut in line), slightly rounding or beveling the edge.


That option is #1 as it's already been suggested.

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## wraiththe (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorry, I am a little confused, so I numbered the sketches.




titanoman said:


> That inside corner should be coped, not mitered.
> Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


Thanks to that, I have learned how to cope.... (no pun intended.) However, the tile follows the tub line and was placed as desired. Do not want to put the baseboard over it. Not an option... but thanks.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

wraiththe said:


> Sorry, I am a little confused, so I numbered the sketches.
> 
> Thanks to that, I have learned how to cope.... (no pun intended.) However, the tile follows the tub line and was placed as desired. Do not want to put the baseboard over it. Not an option... but thanks.


I guess I meant round off that little piece of base to conform to the tile, not the shower, then 45 back whatever is left (since the base is thicker than the tile)(or return that little sliver back to the tile)
You know what I meant about returning the base to the wall at that last corner (the other option), don't you?
It is kind of a bad situation, but after paint and caulking it could look fine, and not stand out as being wrong.
One more option is to belt sand a piece of base to go over the tile (I know you said you didn't want to run base over the tile). 
http://www.imgur.com/HTAPx.jpg 


Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## wraiththe (Sep 27, 2011)

*#%**FW*#%***#$^&!!!! 


Learned to Cope. Put the base board in with carved small piece next to tile using only a table saw and a dremel tool. Put the toilet in and the GD seal between the tank and bowl leaked.

Lowes does not carry the replacement of course.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That's rare!

What brand of toilet---Often,if you explain the problem they will let you pull parts off a new unit--

Or--buy another--scalp the parts--and return the unit for a refund.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

wraiththe said:


> *#%**FW*#%***#$^&!!!!
> 
> Learned to Cope. Put the base board in with carved small piece next to tile using only a table saw and a dremel tool. Put the toilet in and the GD seal between the tank and bowl leaked.
> 
> Lowes does not carry the replacement of course.


If it ain't one thing, it's another.
In remodeling bathrooms seem to cause more headaches than anywhere else.

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------

